# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Передача данных персонифицированного учёта в ПФР 2010г

## dima4ka_63

Помогите разобраться в Передача данных персонифицированного учёта в ПФР 2010г! Нажимаю заполнить, ввожу произвольно номер пачки, нажимаю ОК, идёт обработка, всё проходит гладко! Далее нажимаю заполнить суммы взносов, проходит обработка, тоже всё без проблем! Формироются файлы тоже без замечаний! Потом нажимаю на печать, открывается документ, сумма начисленно есть в колонке, а сумм уплаченно нету! Как они заполняются? Я так понимаю автоматически должны?! Может где то что то не так сделал, помогите пожалуйста! А то сроки поджимают совсем! (нужно заполнить колонку уплаченно, как это сделать?)

----------


## sfx09

порядок действий следующий (напишу для ЗиК ибо Вы не указали, где именно что-то не получается):

1. обновите базу до 305 релиза.
2. создайте за второе полугодие документ(ы) об уплате по страховым взносам ("Расчеты по страховым взносам" документ).
3. "Подготовка сведений для ПФР" -> "Заполнить" -> "Заполнить суммы взносов".

наши бухи так делали - вроде все удалось. вопросы в основном возникали, когда переплаты по накопительной части были... там проблемней -> нужно ставить программу spu_orb (либо аналогичную) и заниматься математематикой. =)

----------


## zas2004

> наши бухи так делали - вроде все удалось. вопросы в основном возникали, когда переплаты по накопительной части были... там проблемней -> нужно ставить программу spu_orb (либо аналогичную) и заниматься математематикой. =)


а в 1С то нельзя чтоль математикой заниматься? :)

----------


## dima4ka_63

у меня бух 4.5! Я сам разобрался! Просто для автоматического подсчёта графы уплаченно, надо было за весь прошлый год забить Расчеты по страховым взносам, это кстати написанно в дополнительном описании к релизу, ну а я вот мимо это пропустил!

----------


## gfulk

Можно сделать один сводный документ за полгода. А так, да, все правильно

----------


## sfx09

> а в 1С то нельзя чтоль математикой заниматься? :)


честно говоря точно не в курсе, но наши бухи не нашли, как из 1С выгрузить правильно сзв6 при наличии переплат по страховой части. попадали суммы уплаты равные начисленным и ни рублем больше. там вроде что-то в законе по этому поводу сказано - я не вдавался. если знаете правильный алгоритм в данном случае - будьте любезны рассказать. =)

----------


## kidus

А у меня, когда я иду -> "Подготовка сведений для ПФР" выдаёт: 
ФайлНастроек.Записать(ИмяФ  айлаНастроек);
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  ляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1680)}: Неверное имя файла!
Пачки.УстановитьЗначение(1,  "Номер",НомерПачки);
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  ляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1728)}: Неверный идентификатор колонки!
ПРичём, вчера всё было нормально!!!!
Кто-нибудь может объяснить, что происходит?

Подобная проблема в топике "1c 7.7 и ПФРФ".

----------


## sfx09

> Подобная проблема в топике "1c 7.7 и ПФРФ".


так вы прочитайте топик этот - решение написано.

----------


## kidus

sfx09, так уж почитал!!!
Я сдесь и поправился, чтоб не писали по моей проблеме тут.
Тебе, конечно, спасибо, но флуд-то разводить не надо.
Хотя, я, впрочем, делаю сейчас тоже самое.

----------


## gfulk

> А у меня, когда я иду -> "Подготовка сведений для ПФР" выдаёт: 
> ФайлНастроек.Записать(ИмяФ  айлаНастроек);
> {Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  ляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1680)}: Неверное имя файла!
> Пачки.УстановитьЗначение(1,  "Номер",НомерПачки);
> {Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  ляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1728)}: Неверный идентификатор колонки!
> ПРичём, вчера всё было нормально!!!!
> Кто-нибудь может объяснить, что происходит?
> 
> Подобная проблема в топике "1c 7.7 и ПФРФ".


У Вас последний релиз?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> У Вас последний релиз?


Как я понимаю это у него давно не обновлялась программа!

----------


## kidus

Да-да... обновил... и сделал

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Да-да... обновил... и сделал


вот и славно!

----------


## milasha

Как обновить до 306 релиза ЗиКИИ

----------


## gfulk

>Как обновить до 306 релиза ЗиКИИ

Скачиваете из соседней ветки нужный Вам релиз, устанавливаете, читаете файл update.txt. Если в конфигурации нет самописных изменений, все сработает

----------


## milasha

Не получается обновить(((( захожу в ЗиК меню "Помощь"- "О программе" и там релиз не показывает .......хотя выикнул сообщение принимаю ли я лиценз. соглашение и обновление прошло........Что можно сделать еще посоветуйтеИИИ? Плиз

Как показывало    ФайлНастроек.Записать(ИмяФ  айлаНастроек);
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  ляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1855)}: Неверное имя файла!
Пачки.УстановитьЗначение(1,  "Номер",НомерПачки);
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  ляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1903)}: Неверный идентификатор колонки!

так и показывает дальше((((

----------


## sfx09

криво обновили. распишите вкратце по шагам, как обновляли конфигурацию - возможно сделали что-то не так.

возможно у вас нетиповая конфигурация (что нередко). доверьте это дело специалисту. и не забывайте про резервную копию базы.

----------


## milasha

обновляла http://center-comptech.ru/st_obnovlen_std_conf.html вроде бы по тому же принципу......А как проверить типовая версия или нет?

----------


## gfulk

Теперь после обновления Ваша конфигурация является типовой (возможно, там есть нетиповые документы или справочники, но все стандартные объекты стали типовыми)

----------


## milasha

и что делать?
а где взять для нетиповой обновку тогда?

----------


## sfx09

нетиповая обновляется индивидуально (в общем смысле переносят все необходимые "ручные" изменения из старой версии конфигурации в новую версию). пригласите специалиста, ибо если нет опыта - это может занять массу времени.

----------


## milasha

ну то что нетиповая обновляется вручную я в курсе.......по-моему всегда была все таки типовая ЗиК.........а как тогда вручную нетиповую обновить?

----------


## gfulk

Вам ответили выше. Перенести все наработки из старой конфигурации в новую (вручную для каждого объекта - вида документа, справочника и т.д.)

----------

